# AFX: Script zum loopen einer Untercomposition



## sight011 (16. April 2014)

Moino,

gibt es ein Script zum loopen einer Untercomposition in After-Effects?

Nehmen wir an die Hauptkomposition geht 1 min und ich habe eine Unterkomposition wo ein Wecker klingelt und wackelt - das wackeln ist immer das selbe und geht 5 Sekunden lang. 

Nun soll sich das aber in der Hauptkomposition endlos wiederholen.

Irgendeiner schon mal so etwas gesehen?

Vg


----------



## sight011 (21. April 2014)

Nice habe gerade zufällig in einem anderen Tutorial die Möglichkeit gesehen per Script einen loop zu kreieren:


loopOut ("cyrcle");   /*spielt von Frame Anfang bis Ende --> springt wieder zu Anfang*/
loopOut ("pingpong");  /*spielt von Frame Anfang bis Ende --> fährt von Ende zu Anfang*/

schon mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung 



EDIT: Jetzt müsste sich nur noch die Duration der Unterkomposition auf die Duration der Hauptkomposition beziehen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. April 2014)

Hi,
was genau meinst du damit das sich die Dauer der Unterkomposition auf die der Hupt beziehen muss?
Jede Komposition hat doch eine eigene Länge.

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (21. April 2014)

Hey Jan Grüß Dich,

nehmen wir an Du hast eine Haupt-Comp in der Du mit ein paar Ebenen arbeitest, nun baust Du und baust und nun verlängerst du die Hauptcomp.

Dann hast Du das Problem das die Untercomp zu kurz ist.

Bevor du an deinem eigentlichen Vorhaben weiter arbeiten kannst, gehst Du in die Unterkomposition und verlängerst diese.

Und das jedes mal wenn Du die Haupt-Comp verlängerst.

Weißt wie ich mein? (Dem würde ich gerne entgegenwirken.)


----------

